# High School Friend says Obama is Gay & a Liar.



## DriftingSand

One of Obama's ex-High School co-eds, Mia Marie Pope, says that Barry not only avoided women/girls and hung out in the gay community but that he was a "pathological liar."  I realize this isn't news to most of you but I thought I would post this video in case there were still some uninformed folks seeking the truth (at least I believe it's true).  So ... here's the video.  A little long but pretty informative:


----------



## bodecea

Riiiiiiight.


----------



## rightwinger

I know a guy who knows a guy who heard.......


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

"High School Friend says Obama is Gay & a Liar."

You're clearly a liberal troll, as you're doing an outstanding job of making conservatives look ignorant and ridiculous.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Well, that's it.  It's settled.  She said so therefore it must be true.


----------



## jillian

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "High School Friend says Obama is Gay & a Liar."
> 
> You're clearly a liberal troll, as you're doing an outstanding job of making conservatives look ignorant and ridiculous.



or it's an obama-deranged hack


----------



## Tom Sweetnam

"Your medical insurance rates won't go up...and...ummm, you can keep your doctor too! Yea, that's it, that's the ticket, you can keep your doctor, too!" 

Q. How do you know when Buckwheat is lying?
A. His lips are moving.


----------



## rightwinger

I can't believe conservatives still believe that calling someone gay is a good way to smear someone


----------



## mamooth

I almost missed the part where she said the CIA arranged for Obama to get into his fancy high school. Apparently, the CIA was grooming teenage Obama for the presidency.

She claims he self-identified as "Barry Soetoro", something contradicted by all his other classmates, and his high school yearbooks.

And apparently, he was "smoking" cocaine prior to 1980, even though crack cocaine didn't appear until 1984. That leads to only one conclusion -- that Obama invented crack. And was openly gay. And black. And flashy, a drag queen out in public. In 1977. And almost nobody noticed.

Still, I'm convinced. Therefore, I won't be voting for Obama in 2016.


----------



## Syriusly

DriftingSand said:


> One of Obama's ex-High School co-eds, Mia Marie Pope, says that Barry not only avoided women/girls and hung out in the gay community but that he was a "pathological liar."  I realize this isn't news to most of you but I thought I would post this video in case there were still some uninformed folks seeking the truth (at least I believe it's true).  So ... here's the video.  A little long but pretty informative:]



Or we can see what his actual classmates said

_Our Friend Barry: Classmates’  Recollections of Barack Obama from the Punahou School- available on Amazon.

Or maybe we could look at his prom picture?




_


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

mamooth said:


> I almost missed the part where she said the CIA arranged for Obama to get into his fancy high school. Apparently, the CIA was grooming teenage Obama for the presidency.
> 
> She claims he self-identified as "Barry Soetoro", something contradicted by all his other classmates, and his high school yearbooks.
> 
> And apparently, he was "smoking" cocaine prior to 1980, even though crack cocaine didn't appear until 1984. That leads to only one conclusion -- that Obama invented crack. And was openly gay. And black. And flashy. In 1977. And almost nobody noticed.
> 
> Still, I'm convinced. Therefore, I won't be voting for Obama in 2016.


 
*And apparently, he was "smoking" cocaine prior to 1980, even though crack cocaine didn't appear until 1984.*

Umm.....free base. Richard Pryor, 1980.


----------



## Syriusly

Tom Sweetnam said:


> "Your medical insurance rates won't go up...and...ummm, you can keep your doctor too! Yea, that's it, that's the ticket, you can keep your doctor, too!"
> 
> Q. How do you know when Buckwheat is lying?
> A. His lips are moving.



And some people get upset when it is pointed out that yes- some of the people who oppose Obama just are racists who can't stand the idea of a black man being President.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

Being a great liar is a known prerequisite of being a politician.

The President's sexual orientation is irrelevant.
​


----------



## Vigilante

Syriusly said:


> Tom Sweetnam said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Your medical insurance rates won't go up...and...ummm, you can keep your doctor too! Yea, that's it, that's the ticket, you can keep your doctor, too!"
> 
> Q. How do you know when Buckwheat is lying?
> A. His lips are moving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some people get upset when it is pointed out that yes- some of the people who oppose Obama just are racists who can't stand the idea of a black man being President.
Click to expand...


He's HALF BLACK ......


----------



## Syriusly

Vigilante said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Sweetnam said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Your medical insurance rates won't go up...and...ummm, you can keep your doctor too! Yea, that's it, that's the ticket, you can keep your doctor, too!"
> 
> Q. How do you know when Buckwheat is lying?
> A. His lips are moving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some people get upset when it is pointed out that yes- some of the people who oppose Obama just are racists who can't stand the idea of a black man being President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's HALF BLACK ......
Click to expand...


And some people get upset when it is pointed out that yes- some of the people who oppose Obama just are racists who can't stand the idea of a black man being President


----------



## Vigilante

Syriusly said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Sweetnam said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Your medical insurance rates won't go up...and...ummm, you can keep your doctor too! Yea, that's it, that's the ticket, you can keep your doctor, too!"
> 
> Q. How do you know when Buckwheat is lying?
> A. His lips are moving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some people get upset when it is pointed out that yes- some of the people who oppose Obama just are racists who can't stand the idea of a black man being President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's HALF BLACK ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And some people get upset when it is pointed out that yes- some of the people who oppose Obama just are racists who can't stand the idea of a black man being President
Click to expand...


He's a mulatto, to call him Black, is a besmirchment to all true black men! To them, he would be a HIGH YELLOW!


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

rightwinger said:


> I can't believe conservatives still believe that calling someone gay is a good way to smear someone



LOL - I've seen SEVERAL liberals on this site call people gay in an attempt to smear them.

Nice try though


----------



## rightwinger

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe conservatives still believe that calling someone gay is a good way to smear someone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - I've seen SEVERAL liberals on this site call people gay in an attempt to smear them.
> 
> Nice try though
Click to expand...

Sure mal


----------



## norwegen

Did  you see that homo costume Obama was wearing?

Ha ha.

What a homo.


----------



## Vigilante

norwegen said:


> Did  you see that homo costume Obama was wearing?
> 
> Ha ha.
> 
> What a homo.



I haven't seen it, got a link?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe conservatives still believe that calling someone gay is a good way to smear someone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - I've seen SEVERAL liberals on this site call people gay in an attempt to smear them.
> 
> Nice try though
Click to expand...


Liar.


----------



## norwegen

Vigilante said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did  you see that homo costume Obama was wearing?
> 
> Ha ha.
> 
> What a homo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen it, got a link?
Click to expand...

The video in the OP.  About 18 minutes in.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

Luddly Neddite said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe conservatives still believe that calling someone gay is a good way to smear someone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - I've seen SEVERAL liberals on this site call people gay in an attempt to smear them.
> 
> Nice try though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar.
Click to expand...



What a brilliant and well thought out response to the topic. Your best post yet


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Vigilante said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did  you see that homo costume Obama was wearing?
> 
> Ha ha.
> 
> What a homo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen it, got a link?
Click to expand...


*Sure thing - Here ya go, dingbat. *

Sorry OP but fair is fair and Vigilante beat you to the biggest story of the Obama presidency.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Vigilante said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did  you see that homo costume Obama was wearing?
> 
> Ha ha.
> 
> What a homo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen it, got a link?
Click to expand...


look it up, Mal


----------



## JakeStarkey

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe conservatives still believe that calling someone gay is a good way to smear someone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - I've seen SEVERAL liberals on this site call people gay in an attempt to smear them.
> 
> Nice try though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What a brilliant and well thought out response to the topic. Your best post yet
Click to expand...


Whatever, Mal


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Tom Sweetnam said:


> "Your medical insurance rates won't go up...and...ummm, you can keep your doctor too! Yea, that's it, that's the ticket, you can keep your doctor, too!"
> 
> Q. How do you know when Buckwheat is lying?
> A. His lips are moving.



Tom Sweetnam You're an ignorant, racist, inbred, cracker - just as dumb as Vigilante, ShootSpeeders, cultsmasher and the other losers.


----------



## Tom Sweetnam

Luddly Neddite said:


> Tom Sweetnam said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Your medical insurance rates won't go up...and...ummm, you can keep your doctor too! Yea, that's it, that's the ticket, you can keep your doctor, too!"
> 
> Q. How do you know when Buckwheat is lying?
> A. His lips are moving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Sweetnam You're an ignorant, racist, inbred, cracker - just as dumb as Vigilante, ShootSpeeders, cultsmasher and the other losers.
Click to expand...

 
And you're a miserable old fuck.


----------



## Vigilante

Luddly Neddite said:


> Tom Sweetnam said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Your medical insurance rates won't go up...and...ummm, you can keep your doctor too! Yea, that's it, that's the ticket, you can keep your doctor, too!"
> 
> Q. How do you know when Buckwheat is lying?
> A. His lips are moving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Sweetnam You're an ignorant, racist, inbred, cracker - just as dumb as Vigilante, ShootSpeeders, cultsmasher and the other losers.
Click to expand...


And Nuttley should know what a ignorant, racist, inbred, cracker is! She looks in the mirror often enough!


----------



## rdean

rightwinger said:


> I know a guy who knows a guy who heard.......



I made a video about in 2008.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Love to see the far left and the far right quarreling with each other.

The rest of us will


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

JakeStarkey said:


> Love to see the far left and the far right quarreling with each other.
> 
> The rest of us will




^ Pretends he isn't far left.


----------



## Syriusly

Vigilante said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Sweetnam said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Your medical insurance rates won't go up...and...ummm, you can keep your doctor too! Yea, that's it, that's the ticket, you can keep your doctor, too!"
> 
> Q. How do you know when Buckwheat is lying?
> A. His lips are moving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some people get upset when it is pointed out that yes- some of the people who oppose Obama just are racists who can't stand the idea of a black man being President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's HALF BLACK ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And some people get upset when it is pointed out that yes- some of the people who oppose Obama just are racists who can't stand the idea of a black man being President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a mulatto, to call him Black, is a besmirchment to all true black men! To them, he would be a HIGH YELLOW!
Click to expand...


And some people get upset when it is pointed out that yes- some of the people who oppose Obama just are racists who can't stand the idea of a black man being President


----------



## Syriusly

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe conservatives still believe that calling someone gay is a good way to smear someone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - I've seen SEVERAL liberals on this site call people gay in an attempt to smear them.
> 
> Nice try though
Click to expand...


As a liberal, happily married father, I am always amused by the Conservatives who think that they are insulting me by calling me a 'faggot'.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The far right thinks any who oppose them are "far left."  Moon bats.


----------



## JakeStarkey

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love to see the far left and the far right quarreling with each other.
> 
> The rest of us will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Pretends he isn't far left.
Click to expand...


I am mainstream while you are far right, Mal.  It is what it is.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

JakeStarkey said:


> The far right thinks any who oppose them are "far left."  Moon bats.



I am FAR more central than you

FACT


----------



## CrusaderFrank

So what if Obama is gay?


----------



## Syriusly

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The far right thinks any who oppose them are "far left."  Moon bats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am FAR more central than you
> 
> FACT
Click to expand...


Central Standard time doesn't count.


----------



## Syriusly

CrusaderFrank said:


> So what if Obama is gay?



Its like the other dog whistles Obama haters have used since the first Presidential run- gay.....Marxist.....muslim.....Communist....

Even though some of the very accusations that the make are pretty contrary to each other, they don't care- anything to excite the anti-Obama base.


----------



## mdk

What an illuminating thread.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

Syriusly said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The far right thinks any who oppose them are "far left."  Moon bats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am FAR more central than you
> 
> FACT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Central Standard time doesn't count.
Click to expand...


You're an idiot. 

I am very centrist, I think BOTH sides have wingers that are stupid. Jake, not so much.


----------



## BULLDOG

mamooth said:


> I almost missed the part where she said the CIA arranged for Obama to get into his fancy high school. Apparently, the CIA was grooming teenage Obama for the presidency.
> 
> She claims he self-identified as "Barry Soetoro", something contradicted by all his other classmates, and his high school yearbooks.
> 
> And apparently, he was "smoking" cocaine prior to 1980, even though crack cocaine didn't appear until 1984. That leads to only one conclusion -- that Obama invented crack. And was openly gay. And black. And flashy, a drag queen out in public. In 1977. And almost nobody noticed.
> 
> Still, I'm convinced. Therefore, I won't be voting for Obama in 2016.



Wow....He amazes me more every day. Now there is evidence that he is a leading chemist. Healthcare was enough to convince me, but I guess someone that smart has a lot of skills.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Wow, I did not know that BHO was such a sooper hero, according to analysis of the far right's memos.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Bear Mal claims he is the center of the universe.


----------



## Syriusly

JakeStarkey said:


> Bear Mal claims he is the center of the universe.



Should we have a thread where Jake and Bear can debate who is more extreme and who is more center?

Could be fun.......


----------



## JakeStarkey

We have it now on various threads, but he always is so extreme in claiming he is so center.  Right, Mal?


----------



## rdean

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The far right thinks any who oppose them are "far left."  Moon bats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am FAR more central than you
> 
> FACT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Central Standard time doesn't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.
> 
> I am very centrist, I think BOTH sides have wingers that are stupid. Jake, not so much.
Click to expand...


Considering the GOP is 90% white and the Democrats are everyone else.  The far left are just a few.  The far right are nearly the entire party.  

It's hilarious that Republicans say they support equal pay, but their leaders vote against it.  If they vote people into office who vote against it, they are also against it.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

That Obama sure gives a great blow job

Who, Michelle?

No, Barack!


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

rdean said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The far right thinks any who oppose them are "far left."  Moon bats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am FAR more central than you
> 
> FACT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Central Standard time doesn't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.
> 
> I am very centrist, I think BOTH sides have wingers that are stupid. Jake, not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering the GOP is 90% white and the Democrats are everyone else.  The far left are just a few.  The far right are nearly the entire party.
> 
> It's hilarious that Republicans say they support equal pay, but their leaders vote against it.  If they vote people into office who vote against it, they are also against it.
Click to expand...


Please prove all whites who are in the GOP are far right RDean...

I'm sure this will be another time you will run from me.


----------



## JakeStarkey

*The far right are nearly the entire party.*  rdean, it is not, you know it, so that means you lie as readily as Yurt and his ilk.

The majority of each party is more to the center than to the extreme.

We simply see much more of the rdeans and yurts than of the normal folks.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

JakeStarkey said:


> *The far right are nearly the entire party.*  rdean, it is not, you know it, so that means you lie as readily as Yurt and his ilk.
> 
> The majority of each party is more to the center than to the extreme.
> 
> We simply see much more of the rdeans and yurts than of the normal folks.




^ Is this the first time Jake has ever called a left winger a liar?

RDean must not have gave Jake a reach around this week.


----------



## JakeStarkey

rdean and MalBear would be an interesting match.


----------



## Syriusly

CrusaderFrank said:


> That Obama sure gives a great blow job
> 
> Who, Michelle?
> 
> No, Barack!



Give us more details from the BJ that you claim Obama gave you Frank.....


----------



## Vigilante

Larry Sinclair states old Barry is a receiver and not the passer!


----------



## Syriusly

Vigilante said:


> Larry Sinclair states old Barry is a receiver and not the passer!



LOL....and people claim that we never landed on the moon....


----------



## Vigilante

Syriusly said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Larry Sinclair states old Barry is a receiver and not the passer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....and people claim that we never landed on the moon....
Click to expand...


I understand, if you don't see it in the DemocRAT Underground, it's NOT TRUE!


----------



## Syriusly

Vigilante said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Larry Sinclair states old Barry is a receiver and not the passer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....and people claim that we never landed on the moon....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand, if you don't see it in the DemocRAT Underground, it's NOT TRUE!
Click to expand...


LOL....I understand- you will believe anything a felon tells you.


----------



## Vandalshandle

I want to see Mia's birth certificate.....


----------



## Vigilante

Syriusly said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Larry Sinclair states old Barry is a receiver and not the passer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....and people claim that we never landed on the moon....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand, if you don't see it in the DemocRAT Underground, it's NOT TRUE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL....I understand- you will believe anything a felon tells you.
Click to expand...


Funny that the POS in the White House never denied a word of it! Had to get Biden's son, the AG of Delaware to make up some bullshit! But, we understand, you probably wish you had been old Larry!

Is it true that Biden s son attorney general of Delaware was behind Larry Sinclair s arrest


----------



## Syriusly

Vigilante said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Larry Sinclair states old Barry is a receiver and not the passer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....and people claim that we never landed on the moon....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand, if you don't see it in the DemocRAT Underground, it's NOT TRUE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL....I understand- you will believe anything a felon tells you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny that the POS in the White House never denied a word of it! Ht
Click to expand...


Yeah- just like the White House has never denied that Martians walk among us.......

But don't you worry- Obama will not EVER be elected President again.....


----------



## Vigilante

Syriusly said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Larry Sinclair states old Barry is a receiver and not the passer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....and people claim that we never landed on the moon....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand, if you don't see it in the DemocRAT Underground, it's NOT TRUE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL....I understand- you will believe anything a felon tells you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny that the POS in the White House never denied a word of it! Ht
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah- just like the White House has never denied that Martians walk among us.......
> 
> But don't you worry- Obama will not EVER be elected President again.....
Click to expand...


 Yes, perhaps YOU can get this guy elected!


----------



## Syriusly

Vigilante said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....and people claim that we never landed on the moon....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand, if you don't see it in the DemocRAT Underground, it's NOT TRUE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL....I understand- you will believe anything a felon tells you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny that the POS in the White House never denied a word of it! Ht
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah- just like the White House has never denied that Martians walk among us.......
> 
> But don't you worry- Obama will not EVER be elected President again.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, perhaps YOU can get this guy elected!
Click to expand...


Sorry, but I can't support Newt Gingrich.


----------



## Vigilante

Syriusly said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand, if you don't see it in the DemocRAT Underground, it's NOT TRUE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....I understand- you will believe anything a felon tells you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny that the POS in the White House never denied a word of it! Ht
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah- just like the White House has never denied that Martians walk among us.......
> 
> But don't you worry- Obama will not EVER be elected President again.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, perhaps YOU can get this guy elected!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I can't support Newt Gingrich.
Click to expand...


Apparently you haven't a clue who your Vice President is!


----------



## BULLDOG

Vigilante said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Larry Sinclair states old Barry is a receiver and not the passer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....and people claim that we never landed on the moon....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand, if you don't see it in the DemocRAT Underground, it's NOT TRUE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL....I understand- you will believe anything a felon tells you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny that the POS in the White House never denied a word of it! Had to get Biden's son, the AG of Delaware to make up some bullshit! But, we understand, you probably wish you had been old Larry!
> 
> Is it true that Biden s son attorney general of Delaware was behind Larry Sinclair s arrest
Click to expand...


Funny, but I can't find a single place where you denied marrying your cousin, and running away to the circus to become a chicken head biting geek.  You haven't denied it, soooooo, according to your logic......


----------



## Delta4Embassy

HS "friend" reveals shocking secret, a politician's a liar! Oh no! Stop the presses! As to being gay, yes? And? 

If the President's gay, his wife and two kids would seem to suggest he's not very gay. Maybe as gay as he is black I suppose.


----------



## Vigilante

BULLDOG said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Larry Sinclair states old Barry is a receiver and not the passer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....and people claim that we never landed on the moon....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand, if you don't see it in the DemocRAT Underground, it's NOT TRUE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL....I understand- you will believe anything a felon tells you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny that the POS in the White House never denied a word of it! Had to get Biden's son, the AG of Delaware to make up some bullshit! But, we understand, you probably wish you had been old Larry!
> 
> Is it true that Biden s son attorney general of Delaware was behind Larry Sinclair s arrest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny, but I can't find a single place where you denied marrying your cousin, and running away to the circus to become a chicken head biting geek.  You haven't denied it, soooooo, according to your logic......
Click to expand...


Well, we know now who and what you are, When I want you to know who I am, I'll let you know, pond scum!


----------



## BULLDOG

Vigilante said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....and people claim that we never landed on the moon....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand, if you don't see it in the DemocRAT Underground, it's NOT TRUE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL....I understand- you will believe anything a felon tells you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny that the POS in the White House never denied a word of it! Had to get Biden's son, the AG of Delaware to make up some bullshit! But, we understand, you probably wish you had been old Larry!
> 
> Is it true that Biden s son attorney general of Delaware was behind Larry Sinclair s arrest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny, but I can't find a single place where you denied marrying your cousin, and running away to the circus to become a chicken head biting geek.  You haven't denied it, soooooo, according to your logic......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, we know now who and what you are, When I want you to know who I am, I'll let you know, pond scum!
Click to expand...



OK I'm now publicly denying that I am pond scum, but you still haven't denied the cousin/circus/geek thing. I guess that makes you just as guilty as you say Obama is ....Right?
You right wingers are getting funnier by the day. You make vile statements continuously but when they are pointed back at you, you get a dose of the vapors. I'll bet you ran to tell the teacher on your classmate when he hit you back.


----------



## Vigilante

BULLDOG said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand, if you don't see it in the DemocRAT Underground, it's NOT TRUE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....I understand- you will believe anything a felon tells you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny that the POS in the White House never denied a word of it! Had to get Biden's son, the AG of Delaware to make up some bullshit! But, we understand, you probably wish you had been old Larry!
> 
> Is it true that Biden s son attorney general of Delaware was behind Larry Sinclair s arrest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny, but I can't find a single place where you denied marrying your cousin, and running away to the circus to become a chicken head biting geek.  You haven't denied it, soooooo, according to your logic......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, we know now who and what you are, When I want you to know who I am, I'll let you know, pond scum!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OK I'm now publicly denying that I am pond scum, but you still haven't denied the cousin/circus/geek thing. I guess that makes you just as guilty as you say Obama is ....Right?
> You right wingers are getting funnier by the day. You make vile statements continuously but when they are pointed back at you, you get a dose of the vapors. I'll bet you ran to tell the teacher on your classmate when he hit you back.
Click to expand...


Ok, I was being nice calling you pond scum, instead of repeating what you called yourself, but run with what you wrote... it's a perfect description of you!

BTW, you don't have the mental ability to keep up with a 3 yr. old!


----------



## mudwhistle

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Well, that's it.  It's settled.  She said so therefore it must be true.



Agreed.

I've been reading about this for years. This explains all of the secrecy surrounding his past, why any time anyone tried to delve into his past they meet resistance.

It's hard not to believe this. Even the thing about his being foreign is a lie of his own making.


----------



## mudwhistle

mamooth said:


> I almost missed the part where she said the CIA arranged for Obama to get into his fancy high school. Apparently, the CIA was grooming teenage Obama for the presidency.
> 
> She claims he self-identified as "Barry Soetoro", something contradicted by all his other classmates, and his high school yearbooks.
> 
> And apparently, he was "smoking" cocaine prior to 1980, even though crack cocaine didn't appear until 1984. That leads to only one conclusion -- that Obama invented crack. And was openly gay. And black. And flashy, a drag queen out in public. In 1977. And almost nobody noticed.
> 
> Still, I'm convinced. Therefore, I won't be voting for Obama in 2016.



Smoking pot. Hard not to if you live in Hawaii. I lived there for awhile. Grass was everywhere. The really good shit too.


----------



## mudwhistle

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Being a great liar is a known prerequisite of being a politician.
> 
> The President's sexual orientation is irrelevant.
> ​



Some of us have a problem with that attitude. 

You get the kind of government you deserve. 

If you really don't mind liars all you'll get is liars.


----------



## mudwhistle

I noticed this thread dropped off the grid. 

WTF???


----------



## Syriusly

mudwhistle said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's it.  It's settled.  She said so therefore it must be true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> I've been reading about this for years. This explains all of the secrecy surrounding his past, why any time anyone tried to delve into his past they meet resistance.
> 
> It's hard not to believe this. Even the thing about his being foreign is a lie of his own making.
Click to expand...


Its only hard not to believe when that is what you want to believe.

What do we know about Barack Obama?

We know he is married with children. We know that he has a history of dating women- from his prom to his wife.

We also know that his actual friends- people he actually went to school with- and who are in the same year book with- don't make any claims about him being gay- they saw him with girls. 

The person making these claims has provided no evidence that she even knew Obama. No photo's together, no notes- nothing to substantiate her claim- but you believe her...because you want to. 

Now anything is possible- its possible that Ronald Reagan was secretly banging his male gardener, its possible that Newt Gingrich is secretly into all male gang bangs.......but the evidence doesn't support anyone believing that Obama or Reagan or Gingrich were having secret gay sex.

Those who believe this crap must also believe the National Enquirer's stories about Area 51 and Elvis still being alive.


----------



## DriftingSand

bodecea said:


> Riiiiiiight.



What?  You don't like hearing the truth?


----------



## DriftingSand

mudwhistle said:


> I noticed this thread dropped off the grid.
> 
> WTF???



Libs don't like the facts front and center.  But ... we're back on the grid again. LOL


----------



## mudwhistle

Syriusly said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's it.  It's settled.  She said so therefore it must be true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> I've been reading about this for years. This explains all of the secrecy surrounding his past, why any time anyone tried to delve into his past they meet resistance.
> 
> It's hard not to believe this. Even the thing about his being foreign is a lie of his own making.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its only hard not to believe when that is what you want to believe.
> 
> What do we know about Barack Obama?
> 
> We know he is married with children. We know that he has a history of dating women- from his prom to his wife.
> 
> We also know that his actual friends- people he actually went to school with- and who are in the same year book with- don't make any claims about him being gay- they saw him with girls.
> 
> The person making these claims has provided no evidence that she even knew Obama. No photo's together, no notes- nothing to substantiate her claim- but you believe her...because you want to.
> 
> Now anything is possible- its possible that Ronald Reagan was secretly banging his male gardener, its possible that Newt Gingrich is secretly into all male gang bangs.......but the evidence doesn't support anyone believing that Obama or Reagan or Gingrich were having secret gay sex.
> 
> Those who believe this crap must also believe the National Enquirer's stories about Area 51 and Elvis still being alive.
Click to expand...


I don't think they're in the same ballpark.

Obama has long been rumored to be at least bi-sexual and his hiding his history only makes it seem realistic, regardless of the fact that he likes to make personal calls to coming out athletes, or the fact that his policies have favored gays over Christians or heterosexuals


----------



## Syriusly

mudwhistle said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's it.  It's settled.  She said so therefore it must be true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> I've been reading about this for years. This explains all of the secrecy surrounding his past, why any time anyone tried to delve into his past they meet resistance.
> 
> It's hard not to believe this. Even the thing about his being foreign is a lie of his own making.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its only hard not to believe when that is what you want to believe.
> 
> What do we know about Barack Obama?
> 
> We know he is married with children. We know that he has a history of dating women- from his prom to his wife.
> 
> We also know that his actual friends- people he actually went to school with- and who are in the same year book with- don't make any claims about him being gay- they saw him with girls.
> 
> The person making these claims has provided no evidence that she even knew Obama. No photo's together, no notes- nothing to substantiate her claim- but you believe her...because you want to.
> 
> Now anything is possible- its possible that Ronald Reagan was secretly banging his male gardener, its possible that Newt Gingrich is secretly into all male gang bangs.......but the evidence doesn't support anyone believing that Obama or Reagan or Gingrich were having secret gay sex.
> 
> Those who believe this crap must also believe the National Enquirer's stories about Area 51 and Elvis still being alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think they're in the same ballpark.
> 
> Obama has long been rumored to be at least bi-sexual and his hiding his history only makes it seem realistic, regardless of the fact that he likes to make personal calls to coming out athletes, or the fact that his policies have favored gays over Christians or heterosexuals
Click to expand...


You do realize that he also calls other athletes?

Obama congratulations Giants from Air Force One - Toledo Blade

Whatever- the nutjobs will continue to spread rumors about Obama as long as he is in office- whatever rumors they think will excite their nutjob bigoted base.


----------



## Syriusly

DriftingSand said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed this thread dropped off the grid.
> 
> WTF???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Libs don't like the facts front and center.  But ... we're back on the grid again. LOL
Click to expand...


The only facts presented in this thread have been posted by liberals.


----------



## rdean

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The far right thinks any who oppose them are "far left."  Moon bats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am FAR more central than you
> 
> FACT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Central Standard time doesn't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.
> 
> I am very centrist, I think BOTH sides have wingers that are stupid. Jake, not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering the GOP is 90% white and the Democrats are everyone else.  The far left are just a few.  The far right are nearly the entire party.
> 
> It's hilarious that Republicans say they support equal pay, but their leaders vote against it.  If they vote people into office who vote against it, they are also against it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please prove all whites who are in the GOP are far right RDean...
> 
> I'm sure this will be another time you will run from me.
Click to expand...


What I said:

The far right are nearly the entire party. 

What you said:

Please prove all whites who are in the GOP are far right RDean...

The only thing I proved is you are a dipshit.  Only because you made the case.  So OK, I agree.


----------



## mudwhistle

Syriusly said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's it.  It's settled.  She said so therefore it must be true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> I've been reading about this for years. This explains all of the secrecy surrounding his past, why any time anyone tried to delve into his past they meet resistance.
> 
> It's hard not to believe this. Even the thing about his being foreign is a lie of his own making.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its only hard not to believe when that is what you want to believe.
> 
> What do we know about Barack Obama?
> 
> We know he is married with children. We know that he has a history of dating women- from his prom to his wife.
> 
> We also know that his actual friends- people he actually went to school with- and who are in the same year book with- don't make any claims about him being gay- they saw him with girls.
> 
> The person making these claims has provided no evidence that she even knew Obama. No photo's together, no notes- nothing to substantiate her claim- but you believe her...because you want to.
> 
> Now anything is possible- its possible that Ronald Reagan was secretly banging his male gardener, its possible that Newt Gingrich is secretly into all male gang bangs.......but the evidence doesn't support anyone believing that Obama or Reagan or Gingrich were having secret gay sex.
> 
> Those who believe this crap must also believe the National Enquirer's stories about Area 51 and Elvis still being alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think they're in the same ballpark.
> 
> Obama has long been rumored to be at least bi-sexual and his hiding his history only makes it seem realistic, regardless of the fact that he likes to make personal calls to coming out athletes, or the fact that his policies have favored gays over Christians or heterosexuals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that he also calls other athletes?
> 
> Obama congratulations Giants from Air Force One - Toledo Blade
> 
> Whatever- the nutjobs will continue to spread rumors about Obama as long as he is in office- whatever rumors they think will excite their nutjob bigoted base.
Click to expand...


Winning a championship traditionally gets a call from the president.


----------



## mudwhistle

Syriusly said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed this thread dropped off the grid.
> 
> WTF???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Libs don't like the facts front and center.  But ... we're back on the grid again. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only facts presented in this thread have been posted by liberals.
Click to expand...


You're too biased to be able to say that, so that is purely opinion.


----------



## Syriusly

mudwhistle said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed this thread dropped off the grid.
> 
> WTF???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Libs don't like the facts front and center.  But ... we're back on the grid again. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only facts presented in this thread have been posted by liberals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're too biased to be able to say that, so that is purely opinion.
Click to expand...


LOL......ironic.......


----------



## DriftingSand

Here's are perfectly "normal" President in drag:






What a freak!


----------



## DriftingSand

Syriusly said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed this thread dropped off the grid.
> 
> WTF???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Libs don't like the facts front and center.  But ... we're back on the grid again. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only facts presented in this thread have been posted by liberals.
Click to expand...


Liberal & Facts: Classic oxymoron!


----------



## DriftingSand

Syriusly said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Larry Sinclair states old Barry is a receiver and not the passer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....and people claim that we never landed on the moon....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand, if you don't see it in the DemocRAT Underground, it's NOT TRUE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL....I understand- you will believe anything a felon tells you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny that the POS in the White House never denied a word of it! Ht
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah- just like the White House has never denied that Martians walk among us.......
> 
> But don't you worry- Obama will not EVER be elected President again.....
Click to expand...


Thanks be to God for THAT


----------



## Iceweasel

obama is bisexual. He loves screwing everybody.


----------



## Syriusly

Iceweasel said:


> obama is bisexual. He loves screwing everybody.



Well if you want to give us a blow by blow of your personal experience.......


----------



## mudwhistle

Syriusly said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed this thread dropped off the grid.
> 
> WTF???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Libs don't like the facts front and center.  But ... we're back on the grid again. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only facts presented in this thread have been posted by liberals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're too biased to be able to say that, so that is purely opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL......ironic.......
Click to expand...



Yes, isn't it?

From someone who supports the geys, you sure don't like anyone calling your leader one.


----------



## Syriusly

mudwhistle said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed this thread dropped off the grid.
> 
> WTF???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Libs don't like the facts front and center.  But ... we're back on the grid again. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only facts presented in this thread have been posted by liberals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're too biased to be able to say that, so that is purely opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL......ironic.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, isn't it?
> 
> From someone who supports the geys, you sure don't like anyone calling your leader one.
Click to expand...


I object for the same reason I object when someone calls Obama a Kenyan- I object to stupid lies intended to label Obama with something that is intended just to inflame the bigots. 

I have people call me gay on the boards all the time, and I find their ignorant attempts to insult me to be frickin hilarious. Not my problem if they project their own sexual insecurities on me.


----------



## DriftingSand

Syriusly said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Libs don't like the facts front and center.  But ... we're back on the grid again. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only facts presented in this thread have been posted by liberals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're too biased to be able to say that, so that is purely opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL......ironic.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, isn't it?
> 
> From someone who supports the geys, you sure don't like anyone calling your leader one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I object for the same reason I object when someone calls Obama a Kenyan- I object to stupid lies intended to label Obama with something that is intended just to inflame the bigots.
> 
> I have people call me gay on the boards all the time, and I find their ignorant attempts to insult me to be frickin hilarious. Not my problem if they project their own sexual insecurities on me.
Click to expand...


I can fully understand why you would be touchy where your king is concerned but we simply need to reveal the truth when it presents itself.  Obama's "wife" further expresses Barry's interested in the male form.  The following video (part 2 of an expose' on Michelle [Michael?]) helps illustrate the point:


----------



## Syriusly

DriftingSand said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only facts presented in this thread have been posted by liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're too biased to be able to say that, so that is purely opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL......ironic.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, isn't it?
> 
> From someone who supports the geys, you sure don't like anyone calling your leader one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I object for the same reason I object when someone calls Obama a Kenyan- I object to stupid lies intended to label Obama with something that is intended just to inflame the bigots.
> 
> I have people call me gay on the boards all the time, and I find their ignorant attempts to insult me to be frickin hilarious. Not my problem if they project their own sexual insecurities on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can fully understand why you would be touchy where your king is concerned but we simply need to reveal the truth when it presents itself.  Obama's "wife" further expresses Barry's interested in the male form.  The following video (part 2 of an expose' on Michelle [Michael?]) helps illustrate the point:]
Click to expand...


LOL....aren't you worried about lightening striking you when you use the word 'truth' like that?

Obama derangement syndrome- now with bigger and wider homophobia.........


----------



## DriftingSand

Syriusly said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're too biased to be able to say that, so that is purely opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL......ironic.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, isn't it?
> 
> From someone who supports the geys, you sure don't like anyone calling your leader one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I object for the same reason I object when someone calls Obama a Kenyan- I object to stupid lies intended to label Obama with something that is intended just to inflame the bigots.
> 
> I have people call me gay on the boards all the time, and I find their ignorant attempts to insult me to be frickin hilarious. Not my problem if they project their own sexual insecurities on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can fully understand why you would be touchy where your king is concerned but we simply need to reveal the truth when it presents itself.  Obama's "wife" further expresses Barry's interested in the male form.  The following video (part 2 of an expose' on Michelle [Michael?]) helps illustrate the point:]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL....aren't you worried about lightening striking you when you use the word 'truth' like that?
> 
> Obama derangement syndrome- now with bigger and wider homophobia.........
Click to expand...


Classic sidestep!


----------



## ChrisL

This kind of strikes me funny.  BREAKING NEWS!!!  Obama is gay and a liar!    It kind of sounds like elementary playground insults!  "I don't like you, you're gay and a liar!"  ROFL.


----------



## DriftingSand

ChrisL said:


> This kind of strikes me funny.  BREAKING NEWS!!!  Obama is gay and a liar!    It kind of sounds like elementary playground insults!  "I don't like you, you're gay and a liar!"  ROFL.



Well, in a way it IS breaking news since most of America is unaware of it.  Secondly, Obama's classmate is simply passing on some interesting information.  If you equate truth to "playground insults" then you have a skewed view of life in the real world.


----------



## ChrisL

DriftingSand said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This kind of strikes me funny.  BREAKING NEWS!!!  Obama is gay and a liar!    It kind of sounds like elementary playground insults!  "I don't like you, you're gay and a liar!"  ROFL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in a way it IS breaking news since most of America is unaware of it.  Secondly, Obama's classmate is simply passing on some interesting information.  If you equate truth to "playground insults" then you have a skewed view of life in the real world.
Click to expand...


That he's gay and a liar?    I wonder if that's what she said to him on the playground?  

Liar is a given.  That's NOT breaking news, that is typical for any politicians Republicans and Democrats.  Do you REALLY think Obama is gay?    I don't like his politics either, but come on!  Let's be adults here!


----------



## DriftingSand

ChrisL said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This kind of strikes me funny.  BREAKING NEWS!!!  Obama is gay and a liar!    It kind of sounds like elementary playground insults!  "I don't like you, you're gay and a liar!"  ROFL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in a way it IS breaking news since most of America is unaware of it.  Secondly, Obama's classmate is simply passing on some interesting information.  If you equate truth to "playground insults" then you have a skewed view of life in the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That he's gay and a liar?    I wonder if that's what she said to him on the playground?
> 
> Liar is a given.  That's NOT breaking news, that is typical for any politicians Republicans and Democrats.  Do you REALLY think Obama is gay?    I don't like his politics either, but come on!  Let's be adults here!
Click to expand...


I believe they were in high school together so it's beyond the "playground."  I think the American people of a right to know that they have a sexual deviant/pathological liar leading the nation.


----------



## ChrisL

DriftingSand said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This kind of strikes me funny.  BREAKING NEWS!!!  Obama is gay and a liar!    It kind of sounds like elementary playground insults!  "I don't like you, you're gay and a liar!"  ROFL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in a way it IS breaking news since most of America is unaware of it.  Secondly, Obama's classmate is simply passing on some interesting information.  If you equate truth to "playground insults" then you have a skewed view of life in the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That he's gay and a liar?    I wonder if that's what she said to him on the playground?
> 
> Liar is a given.  That's NOT breaking news, that is typical for any politicians Republicans and Democrats.  Do you REALLY think Obama is gay?    I don't like his politics either, but come on!  Let's be adults here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe they were in high school together so it's beyond the "playground."  I think the American people of a right to know that they have a sexual deviant/pathological liar leading the nation.
Click to expand...


Look, you have no evidence that he is gay.  Why would you slander an American president like that?  The man is married with 2 children, and I've seen no indications that he is gay whatsoever.  Does it matter what some nobody who he went to school says?  Of course, he would be a target for such outrageous accusations given his position.  I don't agree with his politics either, but this is just cheesy.


----------



## Syriusly

DriftingSand said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This kind of strikes me funny.  BREAKING NEWS!!!  Obama is gay and a liar!    It kind of sounds like elementary playground insults!  "I don't like you, you're gay and a liar!"  ROFL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in a way it IS breaking news since most of America is unaware of it.  Secondly, Obama's classmate is simply passing on some interesting information.  If you equate truth to "playground insults" then you have a skewed view of life in the real world.
Click to expand...


What school did she attend class with him?
And when?

Because what we do have are actual classmates of his- you know folks in the same year book as him- talking about what a great guy he was,. 

Conservatives whackjobs believe anything they see in the National Enquirer- and never question its veracity.


----------



## Syriusly

Syriusly said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This kind of strikes me funny.  BREAKING NEWS!!!  Obama is gay and a liar!    It kind of sounds like elementary playground insults!  "I don't like you, you're gay and a liar!"  ROFL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in a way it IS breaking news since most of America is unaware of it.  Secondly, Obama's classmate is simply passing on some interesting information.  If you equate truth to "playground insults" then you have a skewed view of life in the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What school did she attend class with him?
> And when?
> 
> Because what we do have are actual classmates of his- you know folks in the same year book as him- talking about what a great guy he was,.
> 
> Conservatives whackjobs believe anything they see in the National Enquirer- and never question its veracity.
Click to expand...


*Actual classmates 

Bobby Titcomb, Classmate

His pals say he hasn't changed. "He's honest, he's truthful and he's always encouraged the better things in you," says Bobby Titcomb. "And you always go back to those people who water your plant, who water your garden."

Titcomb recalls when the two friends would take off by themselves into the Hawaiian forest. "We'd go hike up Peacock Flats and camp, just the two of us," he says. "We'd try to get away from everything. We'd basically live on nuts and whatever we could eat on the trail for two or three days. And we'd talk about how the world could be. We didn't say, Wouldn't it be great if we could drive this car or if I could own this house. It was, Don't you think the world should be more like this?"

At Punahou, a preparatory school that had few black students, Keith Kakugawa and Mr. Obama were close friends. They met when Mr. Obama was a freshman and Mr. Kakugawa, who is Japanese-Hawaiian, was a junior. Mr. Kakugawa remembered that the two often discussed wealth and class and that their disaffection would surface. He said race would come up in the conversations, usually when talking about white girls they thought about dating.


Jeff Cox, Classmate

Jeff Cox, on losing a debate in a high school speech class: "He either had a natural talent for that or he had spent a lot of time thinking about how to frame issues because he was very poised and he was very clear. He was very sophisticated, even then, in the way he kind of dissected the issues and framed his arguments." 

Joe Hansen, Classmate

‘Gramps was my buddy,’ said Joe Hansen, who was one of the five or six friends who would ‘pile into the apartment and just hang out and watch basketball or do whatever’ at weekends. ‘He was never that authority guy, you know: “Don’t do that, don’t do this” type of thing. He was more like one of the guys, easygoing, and he kind of ran around with us. Tutu was much quieter. I’d say she was the disciplinarian.’

Hansen recalls going to a Crusaders concert with Obama and being almost the only white person there. Another time, Obama invited Hansen and another friend, Tom, who was half-white and half-Chinese, to come along with him to a party. ‘We stuck out like a sore thumb because we were white and still in high school and this was a college party. People came up to us saying, “Who are you. Why are you here?” and we were saying, “Er, we came with Barry.” It was awkward.’

Mitchell Kam, Classmate

"In retrospect, everybody enjoyed having him as a classmate," said Mitchell Kam, another member of the Punahou Class of 1979.

"You're surrounded by overachievers and you expect people to be very successful, but I don't think anybody imagines you to run for president or be pope or anything like that."
​Isn't it odd- that the woman mentioned in the OP doesn't have any evidence that she actually ever knew Barack Obama- and her story seems so completely different than everyone who is in the yearbook with Barack Obama?

*


----------



## ninja007

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "High School Friend says Obama is Gay & a Liar."
> 
> You're clearly a liberal troll, as you're doing an outstanding job of making conservatives look ignorant and ridiculous.




why are you worried- you are not conservative.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

No such thing as a successful politician who has a problem with lying.

And being a frat at university doesn't eman you're gay. Just because you wear togas, identify with greek culture, live with other guys...Oh wait hmm...


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

Mia Pope claims that it was "well known" that Obama was gay, apparently though, no one else recalls this. She was not a classmate of Obama, she did not even attend the same college.

She also claims to have reported Obama for having a fake SSN. How should she have access to that?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

Delta4Embassy said:


> *No such thing as a successful politician who has a problem with lying.*
> 
> And being a frat at university doesn't eman you're gay. Just because you wear togas, identify with greek culture, live with other guys...Oh wait hmm...



LOL


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

Furthermore, Pope was never a "friend." She only claims to have spent summers in the area.

She seems more or less to be a rabid birther.

Her claim of Obama going by the name Soetoro, is a flat out lie, at that point, he was going by the name Obama.


----------



## Delldude

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Mia Pope claims that it was "well known" that Obama was gay, apparently though, no one else recalls this. She was not a classmate of Obama, she did not even attend the same college.
> 
> She also claims to have reported Obama for having a fake SSN. How should she have access to that?



And what of this?


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

Delldude said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mia Pope claims that it was "well known" that Obama was gay, apparently though, no one else recalls this. She was not a classmate of Obama, she did not even attend the same college.
> 
> She also claims to have reported Obama for having a fake SSN. How should she have access to that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what of this?
Click to expand...


.... What of it? A career conman who has changed his name five times with an outstanding warrant, says that Obama was gay.

Why would you believe a knucklehead like Sinclare?


----------



## BULLDOG

Delldude said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mia Pope claims that it was "well known" that Obama was gay, apparently though, no one else recalls this. She was not a classmate of Obama, she did not even attend the same college.
> 
> She also claims to have reported Obama for having a fake SSN. How should she have access to that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what of this?
Click to expand...


How many cab drivers have a senators number on speed dial, and will set up a cocaine deal with him for any random person who happens to be in his cab? That video would have to cut back at least a dozen notches to be considered crazy.


----------



## Syriusly

Delldude said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mia Pope claims that it was "well known" that Obama was gay, apparently though, no one else recalls this. She was not a classmate of Obama, she did not even attend the same college.
> 
> She also claims to have reported Obama for having a fake SSN. How should she have access to that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what of this?
> ]
Click to expand...


A deflection by you after it was pointed out that the accuser never has shown any evidence of even knowing Obama- and was never a 'high school friend'.


----------



## Syriusly

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Delldude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mia Pope claims that it was "well known" that Obama was gay, apparently though, no one else recalls this. She was not a classmate of Obama, she did not even attend the same college.
> 
> She also claims to have reported Obama for having a fake SSN. How should she have access to that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what of this?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .... What of it? A career conman who has changed his name five times with an outstanding warrant, says that Obama was gay.
> 
> Why would you believe a knucklehead like Sinclare?
Click to expand...


Obama derangement syndrome- believe any wild story from convicted conmen- if it portrays Obama badly.....and the conman asks for money.


----------



## Howey

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Well, that's it.  It's settled.  She said so therefore it must be true.



Gawd...if that's a friend I'd hate to see what his enemies said!


----------



## Dante

DriftingSand said:


> One of Obama's ex-High School co-eds, Mia Marie Pope, says that Barry not only avoided women/girls and hung out in the gay community but that he was a "pathological liar."  I realize this isn't news to most of you but I thought I would post this video in case there were still some uninformed folks seeking the truth (at least I believe it's true).  So ... here's the video.  A little long but pretty informative:
> 
> MEDIA=youtube]Uy2K5SIuK2E[/MEDIA]



LOL  The 'nobody ever saw him at Columbia' nuttiness in in there too?  
None of Obama’s other classmates knew him as Soetoro, or as a foreign student. Her account doesn’t fit the stories of several Obama classmates in the book _Our Friend Barry: Classmates’  Recollections of Barack Obama from the Punahou School,_ nor David Maraniss’ well-researched book on Obama, _Barack Obama: The Story._ And how would she even know Obama in a town the size of Honolulu when he wasn’t even a classmate? She would have had no personal knowledge of his social-security number except by trolling birther-related web sites. She admits being familiar with the Larry Sinclair claims of homosexuality and cocaine use and could have picked those elements up from him. She repeats the false rumor that “nobody ever saw him at Columbia.”​Miss October Mia Marie Pope - Obama Conspiracy Theories


----------



## Dante

great site: The Debunker s Guide to Obama Conspiracy Theories


----------



## Dante

even better, the nutter : This member limits who may view their full profile. Error US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Delldude

I can't recall sitting with any of my male friends quite like this.





HillBuzz:
*Where Barry met Larry: the grassroots campaign to place “historic markers” on the spots where Barack Obama first kissed various people.*

– Part 1, Chicago Tribune article “Marker Placed at Hyde Park Shopping Center Where Barack and Michelle Obama Had First Kiss” inspired nationwide grassroots-campign

– Part 2, Letter to General Manager of Comfort Inn in Gurnee, Illinois informing him of historic event that needs to be commemorated (the first sexual encounter between Barack Obama and Larry Sinclair)

– Part 3, Letter to Choice Hotels corporate office about installing the marker at the Gurnee Illinois Comfort Inn

– Part 4, Letter to Dahleen Glanton of Chicago Tribune, asking for her help with grassroots campaign for historic markers


----------



## Dante

Delldude said:


> I can't recall sitting with any of my male friends quite like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HillBuzz:
> *Where Barry met Larry: the grassroots campaign to place “historic markers” on the spots where Barack Obama first kissed various people.*
> 
> – Part 1, Chicago Tribune article “Marker Placed at Hyde Park Shopping Center Where Barack and Michelle Obama Had First Kiss” inspired nationwide grassroots-campign
> 
> – Part 2, Letter to General Manager of Comfort Inn in Gurnee, Illinois informing him of historic event that needs to be commemorated (the first sexual encounter between Barack Obama and Larry Sinclair)
> 
> – Part 3, Letter to Choice Hotels corporate office about installing the marker at the Gurnee Illinois Comfort Inn
> 
> – Part 4, Letter to Dahleen Glanton of Chicago Tribune, asking for her help with grassroots campaign for historic markers


really? that's one sign of your male insecurity. do you have a small member too? President Bush held hands with Arab leaders while walking with them. I'd bet you'd be so uncomfortable you shit in your depends


----------



## Delldude

Dante said:


> Delldude said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't recall sitting with any of my male friends quite like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HillBuzz:
> *Where Barry met Larry: the grassroots campaign to place “historic markers” on the spots where Barack Obama first kissed various people.*
> 
> – Part 1, Chicago Tribune article “Marker Placed at Hyde Park Shopping Center Where Barack and Michelle Obama Had First Kiss” inspired nationwide grassroots-campign
> 
> – Part 2, Letter to General Manager of Comfort Inn in Gurnee, Illinois informing him of historic event that needs to be commemorated (the first sexual encounter between Barack Obama and Larry Sinclair)
> 
> – Part 3, Letter to Choice Hotels corporate office about installing the marker at the Gurnee Illinois Comfort Inn
> 
> – Part 4, Letter to Dahleen Glanton of Chicago Tribune, asking for her help with grassroots campaign for historic markers
> 
> 
> 
> really? that's one sign of your male insecurity. do you have a small member too? President Bush held hands with Arab leaders while walking with them. I'd bet you'd be so uncomfortable you shit in your depends
Click to expand...



Bush gave him the ass wipe hand...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its now known as the Dante Hand......


----------



## Syriusly

Delldude said:


> I can't recall sitting with any of my male friends quite like this.
> s



Well that is certainly proof enough for Birthers!

Ignore the lifetime of examples of Barack Obama dating women, his marriage and his children.

He sat close to a male friend in college.

He must be gay.


----------



## Dante

Syriusly said:


> Delldude said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't recall sitting with any of my male friends quite like this.
> s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that is certainly proof enough for Birthers!
> 
> Ignore the lifetime of examples of Barack Obama dating women, his marriage and his children.
> 
> He sat close to a male friend in college.
> 
> He must be gay.
Click to expand...


Do you seriously think those things prove heterosexuality and disprove homosexuality and/or bisexuality?

come on...

but I agree, Obama appears o be a strictly heterosexual male


----------



## Gracie

That chick wanted her 15 minutes of fame. Plus, I think she is looney tunes.


----------



## Dot Com

DriftingSand said:


> One of Obama's ex-High School co-eds, Mia Marie Pope, says that Barry not only avoided women/girls and hung out in the gay community but that he was a "pathological liar."  I realize this isn't news to most of you but I thought I would post this video in case there were still some uninformed folks seeking the truth (at least I believe it's true).  So ... here's the video.  A little long but pretty informative:


irrelevant alert!!! irrelevant alert!!!

this will severely hurt him in his next election  .....NOT!!!

get a life shit stain @OP DriftingSand 

Bible Spice & McCain threw everything they had at our proud 2-term African American President & STILL  got their asses handed to them.


----------



## DriftingSand

Dot Com said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of Obama's ex-High School co-eds, Mia Marie Pope, says that Barry not only avoided women/girls and hung out in the gay community but that he was a "pathological liar."  I realize this isn't news to most of you but I thought I would post this video in case there were still some uninformed folks seeking the truth (at least I believe it's true).  So ... here's the video.  A little long but pretty informative:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irrelevant alert!!! irrelevant alert!!!
> 
> this will severely hurt him in his next election  .....NOT!!!
> 
> get a life shit stain @OP DriftingSand
> 
> Bible Spice & McCain threw everything they had at our proud 2-term African American President & STILL  got their asses handed to them.
Click to expand...


You're just mad because you're savior is married to a man. Dot Com


----------



## Delldude

O goes both ways......likes a weenie every now and then.....so WTF?


----------



## Syriusly

Delldude said:


> O goes both ways......likes a weenie every now and then.....so WTF?



Tell us more about your personal sexual interludes with Obama- I for one would like to hear more.


----------



## Delldude

Syriusly said:


> Delldude said:
> 
> 
> 
> O goes both ways......likes a weenie every now and then.....so WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us more about your personal sexual interludes with Obama- I for one would like to hear more.
Click to expand...


He's been sticking it in my ass now some 6 years.


----------



## Syriusly

Delldude said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delldude said:
> 
> 
> 
> O goes both ways......likes a weenie every now and then.....so WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us more about your personal sexual interludes with Obama- I for one would like to hear more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's been sticking it in my ass now some 6 years.
Click to expand...


Sounds like he is your kind of President.


----------



## Uncensored2008

bodecea said:


> Riiiiiiight.




Yeah, because there is someone in America who doesn't know Obama is queer - righhhhtttt...


----------



## Syriusly

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Riiiiiiight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because there is someone in America who doesn't know Obama is queer - righhhhtttt...
Click to expand...


If he is pinging your Gaydar, it isn't him that is gay.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

Lawrence Larry W. Sinclair 

Larry Sinclair's website!!!! The truth, people!!!


----------



## ChrisL

Delldude said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delldude said:
> 
> 
> 
> O goes both ways......likes a weenie every now and then.....so WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us more about your personal sexual interludes with Obama- I for one would like to hear more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's been sticking it in my ass now some 6 years.
Click to expand...


  Awesome.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

Contact Me Lawrence Larry W. Sinclair

Larry seems to have posted his PHONE NUMBER! I sent him an email, wonder if he's too busy writing books and such to write back. 

LMAO!


----------

